# SciFi, Fantasy & Horror Authors Promote Free



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

*For those of you writing on a budget:*

www.scififantasyfreak.com is still free and will remain free until we reach our subscriber benchmark. Click the 'Authors' link for further information.

We've had very encouraging feedback from the authors who've already used our service, and we're more than happy to keep helping. We love seeing you succeed almost as much as you do! Let us help you get your books noticed.

** we do take New Release submissions


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

BettyBookFreak said:


> we do take New Release submissions


That is really good to see. I've noticed quite a few places don't advertise New Releases.


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

Just wanted to bump because I really like this service and have found a few new books from the email listing.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I will be using this with my upcoming novel release...


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Must do this on Monday. Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried to sign up, but when you get down to the submit button, it looks like the only choices cost $15 or $25. Am I missing something?


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Just submitted we are watching for a New Release ad.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

Emily Wibberley said:


> I tried to sign up, but when you get down to the submit button, it looks like the only choices cost $15 or $25. Am I missing something?


Just click on the choice that fits your book; they won't charge you, as they say in the disclaimer above the form. I think it's just a standard form--as soon as they reach their subscriber limit, they'll start charging, but it's free for now.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Emily Wibberley said:


> I tried to sign up, but when you get down to the submit button, it looks like the only choices cost $15 or $25. Am I missing something?


You just pick one. They're all free until they're a their benchmark.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. I just submitted The Adventure Tournament.


----------



## Gene Bathurst (Dec 3, 2014)

This is great. Thanks so much! 
cheers,
Gene B.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I've submitted a New Release request. There wasn't anywhere on the form to say so, but I'm happy with any date(s) that you can fiit me in. 

Thanks for this great offer.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

I just submitted _Grindhouse_ as a new release. This is a very cool offer and, hopefully, it'll get chosen.

I must also say I'm glad to see an outlet like this for just Specfic - makes it easier to target the right readers this way.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Emily, Beth is right: we won't charge you for a listing until we reach our benchmark.

We keep our prices on the submission form for transparency, because we don't want anyone shell-shocked when the time comes that we reach our goal.

Much appreciated for all the positive feedback, it means a lot!

-Betty


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, I am already in love with you service because your categories are actually granular. I can actually select High Fantasy. I don't have to be punched in the face by the wall of grimdark Fantasy has become! Do you have any idea how happy that makes me?


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for this! I just registered "Sleepless".

The site looks fantastic.


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm definitely hoping to see your subscriber base grow!


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

I ran a promo with Betty a bit over a week ago and was very happy. I had multiple promo sites on the one day so I can't tell how well it performed, but really, you can't beat free advertising.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The site looks great. I've just been accepted for a promotion for a 99cent sale on one of my older e-books set for this coming Wednesday on Kobo and Kindle. I am not doing ANYTHING else to promote this sale just to get an idea on who Freak.com is actually reaching. 

Mind you, it is early days for this website - but I want to be a little more scientific about my promotions in 2015.

I've just hit the button for a new release that I will likewise promote on Freak.com, to see how it works for new releases.

I am VERY happy to see a promotional website specifically specifically aimed at scifi/fantasy/horror.


----------



## onguard74 (Apr 3, 2014)

My novel was accepted for a 99c promo listing. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck to everyone who recently submitted a listing, and thanks so much for helping to spread the word. We've had a nice spike in subscribers over the last 24 hours and I'm sure it is a result of all of you saying such nice things about our service.

You are all wonderful!
-Betty


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I've submitted Children of the Shaman (looks hopeful). It's an amazing site.


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Steve Vernon said:


> The site looks great. I've just been accepted for a promotion for a 99cent sale on one of my older e-books set for this coming Wednesday on Kobo and Kindle. I am not doing ANYTHING else to promote this sale just to get an idea on who Freak.com is actually reaching.
> 
> Mind you, it is early days for this website - but I want to be a little more scientific about my promotions in 2015.
> 
> ...


I'm excited to see your results!

I did a new release listing and to be truthful, the results weren't stunning. I got a couple sales over the course of the three days it was listed. BUT, I didn't discount the book, so that probably made a big difference. I listed it simply because I could, really, not because it was part of a larger, planned promo. I think the subscriber base just needs time to grow and it has plenty of potential, as long as we're reaching more readers and not just more authors . (Not that authors aren't readers too, but obviously we're hoping our ads are reaching a wider audience than that). This isn't a complaint at all, by the way - I'm excited for a genre-specific advertising source and I'm looking forward to watching the website grow!


----------



## DavidBainAA (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome site! Thanks for letting us know about it! Just subscribed and subbed RETURN TO ANGEL HILL cowritten by myself and C. Dennis Moore, released about two weeks ago!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Great site and service. Thanks, Betty


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Just saw this and signed my book up.

Your application page looks pretty good, but it'd be even better if there was a field where we could enter additional information, such as flexibility on promo dates. For my part, my promo date is entirely flexible (it being a permafree), so I really don't care what date you choose, but there was no place for me to write this. I ended up selecting all 3 dates, each a week apart.

Anyway, thanks for this oppertunity. We need more sites like this that promote specific genres.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Adrian, thanks so much for the suggestion!

We've added a 'Special Instructions' box at the end of the submission form.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

... didn't see this thread until this afternoon. Submitted my recently released title that is running as a free download today. Maybe still get some downloads on it?
Artist Of The Apocalypse, which is book two in the series.
I like that you are considering new releases, btw.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Fantastic, I'll be signing up when I have a concrete promo date


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

BettyBookFreak said:


> *For those of you writing on a budget:*
> 
> www.scififantasyfreak.com is still free and will remain free until we reach our subscriber benchmark. Click the 'Authors' link for further information.
> 
> ...


Well, unfortunately I don't have the review threshold of 10 reviews (I'm on 9 right now for Mountain Hold) so I'll have to take a pass on that one I'm afraid.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Submitted. THank you so much!

Have you considered adding a Fantasy -LGBT category?


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm...I tried to list my new release Dinosaur Lake III: Infestation on your site but it said it would cost me $25...I thought it was free? I had to cancel it.


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Kathryn Meyer Griffith said:


> Hmmm...I tried to list my new release Dinosaur Lake III: Infestation on your site but it said it would cost me $25...I thought it was free? I had to cancel it.


I believe it shows the price but you don't actually have to pay - they have the prices listed for future reference, so authors are aware what it will cost once they reach they have the subscriber numbers they're looking for.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Fantasy-LGBT added  

Kathryn, Emily: With regard to your pricing questions, we've changed/added some of the verbiage on the Authors page in order to better clarify. I hope it helps!

Thanks for all the wonderful feedback, I can't express how nice it is to have such immediate, direct contact with authors and be able to act on it.

-Betty


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I signed up my book a few days ago for the promo I'm doing on the 28th. Could you possibly move it to the Fantasy-LGBT category now that you've added it?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you very much for signing me up for the promo, Betty.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for the opportunity!

As a suggestion, you may also want to add a Google Play link.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I might have missed it, but is there a Fantasy category for Steampunk or just in Sci-Fi?


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

BettyBookFreak said:


> Emily, Beth is right: we won't charge you for a listing until we reach our benchmark.
> 
> We keep our prices on the submission form for transparency, because we don't want anyone shell-shocked when the time comes that we reach our goal.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest you remove the prices from the submission form given there is still confusion about it, even though it has been clarified multiple times. But it looks like you already did. If you don't want to blindside authors once you hit your goal, maybe add a countdown disclaimer at the top of the submission page. Something like "We have hit our subscriber goal and will begin charging the listed prices on XX/XX/XXXX. Only X days left to submit for free!"


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just as an FYI, there seems to be an issue with the submission form. It kept giving me validation errors even though I had all the fields marked with an asterisk filled in. Since I had no special instructions, I finally decided to add "No additional information" in the Additional Information box and the form went through that time.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, you're all keeping me hopping!

Shiriluna-Done!
Jessie-You're welcome!
Joseph-I've submitted the request for the new Google Play link to be created and it should be available soon.
Vaalingrade-Fantasy Steampunk is now an option!
Nicholas-Countdown is a GREAT idea. Not ready to make that announcement yet... but we will!
Perry-Found the issue with the 'Additional Info' box and it is fixed. Thank you for pointing it out!

Thank again!
-Betty


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

I've also used SciFiFantasyFREAK in the past and they've been great.  Quick turnaround after my submission and the overall site looks like a growing business.  I think I'll sign up my other book and run it again by itself, so I can see how you guys have grown.  Thanks!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

BettyBookFreak said:


> Wow, you're all keeping me hopping!


Because you're offering what I think is missing from these kinds of sites--real distinction. "Fantasy" is such a broad category, and now readers can be as specific as they want. It's great!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks so much, Betty! You're awesome.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Got a confirmation email this morning, thanks Betty!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Betty - may I change to Steampunk-fantasy?

Thanks!


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

All set Jessie. Genre changed.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

BettyBookFreak said:


> All set Jessie. Genre changed.


Thank you very much, Betty!


----------



## mythsnake (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Betty,

I tried to sign up for the daily newsletter using the centered "Sign up for Free" box on the home page, but anytime I tried to type, the cursor disappears. Ended up having to click the green Join for Free box to get signed up. For reference, I'm using Firefox 35.0.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Mythsnake, you're absolutely WONDERFUL for bringing this to our attention. The issue has been addressed and it is fixed.

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so my promoted yesterday performed abysmally, but I am still pretty stoked about your website.

You are new and you are growing and I believe that you are heading in the right direction.

Part of the problem with my poor results - I believe - was the book I chose was an older book with a so-so cover. I have got a brand new release with a pretty slick-looking cover that I have put into Kindle Select. I am going to set up a freebie date and I intend promote this freebie upon ScifiFantasyFreak.com. 

I've got a suggestion that may or may not make sense. I wonder if it would not be useful to have a separate link designated KINDLE UNLIMITED for those readers who are a member of KU. This would not help me much in my freebie promotion, but it might give a little push to those authors who are just offering a discount of a book that is already entered in KU.

Am I making sense or should I drink more coffee?


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve, you made perfect sense. But more coffee is never a bad thing, either... no matter WHAT the reason!

Regarding the KU button, let's ask the peanut gallery. What do the rest of the authors on the board think?

We could easily create two buttons: one as we have now ('order now from Amazon') and one that looks similar but perhaps with the 'unlimited' logo embossed over the whole thing for authors who participate in the KU program.

Any feedback?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

The book I submitted is in KU so if it encourages people to check it out, I'm all for it.


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

BettyBookFreak said:


> We could easily create two buttons: one as we have now ('order now from Amazon') and one that looks similar but perhaps with the 'unlimited' logo embossed over the whole thing for authors who participate in the KU program.


Giving readers more options is always good. It would also let readers know which books are available in KU for those who choose to only read free or KU books.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

This is awesome! Thanks so much for making this offer.  I submitted information for a new release.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Avril Sabine said:


> Giving readers more options is always good. It would also let readers know which books are available in KU for those who choose to only read free or KU books.


^ Everything she said above.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine's in KU as well. I think adding a button for KU makes sense if that's easy to do... obviously some people are only going to read KU books, if they've subscribed to it.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't heard back at all on our book. Did you get a request for the first book in our signature?

Also, I'm not in KU, but I think that's a good idea, too.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, Betty, that was awesome! And good fun.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Although I'm in KU now, I may not always be. Still, I think adding a KU button is a good idea.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds like there is a general consensus.

What we'll do is create a check box for those of you who are KDP/KU enrolled, just a y/n option.

If you choose 'yes' then we'll use a buy link button that includes the 'kindle unlimited' logo, letting readers know your title is available through the program. I have 'my guy' working on it and it should be available soon.

*Really *appreciate all the feedback, everyone! 
-Betty


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

BettyBookFreak said:


> Sounds like there is a general consensus.
> 
> What we'll do is create a check box for those of you who are KDP/KU enrolled, just a y/n option.
> 
> ...


What do we do if we've already submitted a book? My promo's not scheduled until next month, could I get the KU logo added to it?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Betty - thank you for featuring The Beacon today. Irrespective of how the promo performs, I got a real buzz from being included.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

Our pleasure, Sam! Glad to have been able to include you!

And Perry- no problem. Added KU to your submission info.


----------



## PaintedLady (Mar 27, 2014)

This is great! I just submitted my new release. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Betty,

Please add the KU thing to my promotion scheduled for next month as well.

Thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks my feature ran today as scheduled. So how long until I am rich and famous? Another hour? Maybe two?


----------



## Tom Wright (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting, I'll take a look at the site right now.


----------



## eBookBetty (Dec 3, 2014)

No problem, Emily. Done.

And Frank: Soon. Very soon.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BettyBookFreak said:


> No problem, Emily. Done.
> 
> And Frank: Soon. Very soon.


Did you mean Vincent?


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Just checked out the site and submitted a request (and subscribed with my non-author e-mail!). Looking forward to the response.


----------

